# What Is It ?? One for the Motor Enthusiasts



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's reasonably rare and I've only ever seen one. Do you know what it is.

No prizes just a bit of fun for a Saturday night.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Mmmmmmm it's a Chevy lump but is it in a American gmc or transplanted in to a ford cortina or something


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm Chevvy 327 so....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> It's reasonably rare and I've only ever seen one. Do you know what it is.
> 
> No prizes just a bit of fun for a Saturday night.


 An engine, it`s the thing that powers the car, I have to say Bond that I`m very supprised you didn`t know that :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> An engine, it`s the thing that powers the car, I have to say Bond that I`m very supprised you didn`t know that :laugh:


 

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Iso Grifo?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


 Always happy to help :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Always happy to help :thumbsup: :laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh:



Padders said:


> Iso Grifo?


 Nope

:tongue:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Bizzarrini Strada?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Padders said:


> Bizzarrini Strada?


 No

:laugh: :laugh:



Iceblue said:


> Mmmmmmm it's a Chevy lump but is it in a American gmc or transplanted in to a ford cortina or something


 Not even close


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Last guess. Maybe you were being less obscure so the obvious option is Corvette C2? AKA Stingray


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Iso Rivolta?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Keeble to easy Mr B

dash hump gives it away


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Keeble to easy Mr B
> 
> dash hump gives it away


 Smarter than the average bear Boo Boo

:laugh: :laugh:










Only a hundred made and back in the day hugely expensive when you could buy a drop dead gorgeous E-Type for less than a couple of grand.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I once nearly bought one from an old water mill near Oulton Park lovely things, vinyl seats.



BondandBigM said:


> Smarter than the average bear Boo Boo
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 vinyl seats why did they not use leather?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Keeble to easy Mr B
> 
> dash hump gives it away


 Does NigelP win the anorak? :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I once nearly bought one from an old water mill near Oulton Park lovely things, vinyl seats.
> 
> vinyl seats why did they not use leather?


 Back in the day vinyl was the new leather, the one I used to see was owned by an old Doctor who had it from new and still used it as his daily driver. That old Chevy Vette motor sounded the business though, had a real crackle to it.

Here's one I knocked together in my shed for my Vette a bit back.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/JHL81/media/1981 Chevrolet Corvette/OpenPipes.mp4.html

You can have all the Eyetalian exotica you like but nothing wrong with a bit of Genuine Chevrolet knocking out a few horsepowers

:teethsmile:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> Does NigelP win the anorak? :tongue:


 yep i'm car mad always have been watches come a poor second in a battle for my affections :biggrin:



BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day vinyl was the new leather, the one I used to see was owned by an old Doctor who had it from new and still used it as his daily driver. That old Chevy Vette motor sounded the business though, had a real crackle to it.
> 
> Here's one I knocked together in my shed for my Vette a bit back.
> 
> ...


 I had a pal who had one when I was a fresher at Leeds and it left my then new fangled 635 for dead. I was gutted. I mean after all his car came out when this was in vogue. Whilst my 635 Highline was yuppy cool


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> yep i'm car mad always have been watches come a poor second in a battle for my affections :biggrin:


 I used to be then I realised how much money I had blown over the years. I had about £8K in that Vette engine alone and sold the whole car for £5K just to get rid of it.

These days I'll stick to a couple of old Rolex. You can't get your Mercs in the Night Club.

:teethsmile:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

So I bought one of these and it thrashed my pals keeble. I was 19. If he is reading this I'm not at all sorry Mr Ruben. 










great post btw :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I used to be then I realised how much money I had blown over the years. I had about £8K in that Vette engine alone and sold the whole car for £5K just to get rid of it.
> 
> These days I'll stick to a couple of old Rolex. You can't get your Mercs in the Night Club.
> 
> :teethsmile:


 old age :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Keeble to easy Mr B
> 
> dash hump gives it away


 You forgot about Gordon. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> It's reasonably rare and I've only ever seen one. Do you know what it is.
> 
> No prizes just a bit of fun for a Saturday night.


 But can any of you identify this?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Norton commando with Ducati Desmo engine...'Norton Desmo'.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Norton commando with Ducati Desmo engine...'Norton Desmo'.


 Warm(ish).


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> You forgot about Gordon. :thumbsup:


 I didn't forget :biggrin:



WRENCH said:


> But can any of you identify this?


 Never been interested in motor bikes. It looks old :yes: and a bit battered.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks a bit Manxy.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

robden said:


> Looks a bit Manxy.


 Close, Manx 350 I Believe


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Featherbed frame??


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> But can any of you identify this?


 Was it some sort of cylinder head conversion on the original engine ??

Norton Dominator ??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Was it some sort of cylinder head conversion on the original engine ??
> 
> Norton Dominator ??


 Getting warmer!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Getting warmer!


 Is it a whole Ducati 450 Desmo transplant then ??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Is it a whole Ducati 450 Desmo transplant then ??


 Genuine Manx Norton frame, Norton ES2 heavily modified and strengthened crankcase, and crankshaft, (40mm crank pin). Manx cylinder, Manx head with original valve gear and housing removed. Ducati Desmo bevel drive valve gear grafted on. Chevy valves, and that bit where the Orange wire goes is off a Fordson tractor, and houses the ignition module. It revs to around 8300rpm. Not bad for an "old" 620cc single.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Genuine Manx Norton frame, Norton ES2 heavily modified and strengthened crankcase, and crankshaft, (40mm crank pin). Manx cylinder, Manx head with original valve gear and housing removed. Ducati Desmo bevel drive valve gear grafted on. Chevy valves, and that bit where the Orange wire goes is off a Fordson tractor, and houses the ignition module. It revs to around 8300rpm. Not bad for an "old" 620cc single.


 I was sort of on the right track

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok seeing as there is some interest another one










And @mach 0.0013137 yes I know its a shock absorber.

:laugh: :laugh:

But what is the Bike ??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Ok seeing as there is some interest another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 & there I was thinking you were asking about the roll of kitchen paper on the work bench  :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Ok seeing as there is some interest another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haven't you got anything difficult? :laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Ok seeing as there is some interest another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The flatness of the frame just oozes out as in this side elevation between fairing and rear wheel probably a 1985 as the 86 was slightly steeper I think


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Genuine Manx Norton frame, Norton ES2 heavily modified and strengthened crankcase, and crankshaft, (40mm crank pin). Manx cylinder, Manx head with original valve gear and housing removed. Ducati Desmo bevel drive valve gear grafted on. Chevy valves, and that bit where the Orange wire goes is off a Fordson tractor, and houses the ignition module. It revs to around 8300rpm. Not bad for an "old" 620cc single.


 So it's a Franken then. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


>


 Only the Italians can turn frame building into an art form.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Only the Italians can turn frame building into an art form.


 Puch?

I'll have a go when I can think of something :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Puch?


 Yes. Kate Moss has one.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

this should be fairly easy :yes:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like a featherbed,Manx tank, can't remember a Desmo Norton engine sure as hell not with the Norton marking on the plates, pre unit so is it a marriage of some sort. TT special?

Kev

should have read the rest of the thread :baby:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> this should be fairly easy :yes:


 The SS Great Britain is a cryptic clue.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bristol.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> The SS Great Britain is a cryptic clue.


 A Bristol something or other then


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bristol Blenheim?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Bristol Blenheim?


 Naa, it looks nothing like one...










:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Bristol.


 Isn't this fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Come on then.....who's going to be first with the mamaries?.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> The flatness of the frame just oozes out as in this side elevation between fairing and rear wheel probably a 1985 as the 86 was slightly steeper I think


 Have you hacked my phone or was it google elements that gave it away.

:laugh: :laugh:

My mate had one, lovingly no expense spared restoration, took it to an Italian bike do at Olivers Mount and binned it on the first corner of the parade lap.

:biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Isn't this fun. :biggrin:


 *Handley Page Victor* :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, here`s a couple of possibly tricky ones for you...



















:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry, I thought we were still on Bristol's.....sorry, Bristol.

I'm new to the Mach, Bond & Wrench conundrums!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Sorry, I thought we were still on Bristol's.....sorry, Bristol.
> 
> I'm new to the Mach, Bond & Wrench conundrums!


 We like to occasionally wonder off topic round these parts :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Sorry, I thought we were still on Bristol's.....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I put my money on 'Bond' succumbing in the end! :thumbs_up:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alan R. Handley said:


> I put my money on 'Bond' succumbing in the end! :thumbs_up:


 I have to admit I`m surprised he took so long :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, here`s a couple of possibly tricky ones for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry Mach, well into my territory.

IMZ M72 and Chang Jiang CJ 750 M1M.

Correct me if I'm wrong. I've owned one, and ridden the other.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Have you hacked my phone or was it google elements that gave it away.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 I've never been into bikes but a mates dad was and he had the very same bike in bits in his garage for about 30 years. :biggrin:

oh and yes its a Bristol something or other. Can't remember which one myself now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Sorry Mach, well into my territory.
> 
> IMZ M72 and Chang Jiang CJ 750 M1M.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. I've owned one, and ridden the other.


 Correct on both accounts - give that man a Gold Star * :clap:

*No, not a BSA  :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Manufacturer ??


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Harry Winston?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Manufacturer ??


 If I shut up, will you give me a free gift? 










Cryptic clue.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Manufacturer ??


 Diamond so Cartier in gold? Blue cabochon if steel.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Manufacturer ??


 Looks like it came off a stall on Burnley Market about 1978 'its lovely in't it Love'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, here`s a couple of possibly tricky ones for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WRENCH said:


> Sorry Mach, well into my territory.
> 
> IMZ M72 and Chang Jiang CJ 750 M1M.


 I meant to mention that during the `80s I had a special interest in the motorcycle industries of the former Communist Block & China. I put a few adverts in (if memory serves me well) Classic Motorcycle magazine requesting information on the subject. I was contacted by a photographer who worked for Jawa (whose English was far better then my Czech) who said he could send me some factory documents in exchange for photographic equipment he couldn`t get. I agreed and over the next few years, until the fall of Communism, we sent each other parcels which, from him, included copies of, & original, factory blue prints, official documents, photographs including never seen prototypes & tons of other similar stuff. This wasn`t only Jawa-CZ, it included Russian, East German, Hungarian etc & some Chinese stuff, it was real cloak and dagger stuff, he told me he`d get into serious trouble if his bosses found out so had a friend in the factory postal department who watched out for my parcels then hid them before passing them on to him. I lost contact with him after the end of Communism & anyway had I`d lost interest in old bikes. I sold most of the stuff to a guy I knew who dealt in motorcycle literature. I almost forgot, during the same period, in response to the Classic Motorcycle adverts I mentioned earlier, I was contacted by a guy called Maurice Kelly who was researching the Russian & East European motor industries asking if I had any information which might help him, I told him about my contact & for the next few years forwarded copies of some of the more interesting stuff I`d got from my contact, as far as I know nothing ever came of it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> If I shut up, will you give me a free gift?
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptic clue.


 So not an Alpha then.

:laugh: :laugh:

Another clue for those that didn't catch onto @WRENCH










:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I meant to mention that during the `80s I had a special interest in the motorcycle industries of the former Communist Block & China. I put a few adverts in (if memory serves me well) Classic Motorcycle magazine requesting information on the subject. I was contacted by a photographer who worked for Jawa (whose English was far better then my Czech) who said he could send me some factory documents in exchange for photographic equipment he couldn`t get. I agreed and over the next few years, until the fall of Communism, we sent each other parcels which, from him, included copies of, & original, factory blue prints, official documents, photographs including never seen prototypes & tons of other similar stuff. This wasn`t only Jawa-CZ, it included Russian, East German, Hungarian etc & some Chinese stuff, it was real cloak and dagger stuff, he told me he`d get into serious trouble if his bosses found out so had a friend in the factory postal department who watched out for my parcels then hid them before passing them on to him. I lost contact with him after the end of Communism & anyway had I`d lost interest in old bikes. I sold most of the stuff to a guy I knew who dealt in motorcycle literature. I almost forgot, during the same period, in response to the Classic Motorcycle adverts I mentioned earlier, I was contacted by a guy called Maurice Kelly who was researching the Russian & East European motor industries asking if I had any information which might help him, I told him about my contact & for the next few years forwarded copies of some of the more interesting stuff I`d got from my contact, as far as I know nothing ever came of it.


 I recently gave away an IMZ tank that had been gathering dust in my shed to a friend, who is building a Ural/BMW hybrid. For many years I ran the humble MZ ES/TS 250's. Once properly sorted with decent bearings, and properly treated gearbox selector forks, the 5 speed TS was one of the best utility bikes ever made. And where would Suzuki be today without the "stolen" technology of Walter Kaaden?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one, I used to own a TS-250, I liked the ES but never got round buying one. Getting back to Soviet flat twins, I`ve owned a couple of Ural M66s & Dnieper MT-9s solo & outfits, I loved the reverse gear on the MT-9, very cool


----------

